# Rent is going to be late this month...



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

...but it's well worth it! I was supposed to wait 2 more weeks until the 8th to purchase myself a Kindle for my birthday on the 9th, but I was completely obsessing. I have decided that this is the best invention EVER.









I read fanfiction, more specifically Twilight fanfiction (I'm 24, I realize this kind of makes me a dork but I don't care, lol) and this one is my absolute most favorite. It's really really long and still not finished. Anyway, I formatted it in MobiPocket Creator and created the cover myself in Paint Shop Pro. And guess what? It actually works on my Kindle. I'm so impressed with myself lol.









My M-Edge GO! case. This doesn't really capture the color at all. It's not bright pink at all, it's a deep pink, I love it. It's super soft and my only gripe (as others have noted) is the weird smell. It reminds me of like... shoe polish or some such cleaning chemical. I'm positive it'll go away, I was just hit with the smell as soon as it came out of the plastic. It's really soft though and absolutely perfect.









This is the pretty skin from 3acp.com. I really really like it, it's just what I wanted. I got it as perfect as I could live with in one try. It's not perfect and while the nit-picker in me wants to re-do it, I'm just going to concede and not worry about it.

Also, how CUTE is the packaging? I love it. I'm so enamoured right now, and it is still boggling my mind that I can have all of my books with me at once. love, love, love.

But yes. rent will most likely be late and I'll most likely live on ramen for the next two weeks but it is DEFINITELY worth it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

As one Kindle addict to another, I completely understand. Congrats on the new Kindle, the Kombo looks beautiful.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL! Totally understandable. I have the same pink Go cover and love it. It's a beautiful shade. That is one of my daughter's favorite FanFiction stories as well.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The Kindle 2 is a fantastic device - congratulations on your purchase.
The skin is an extremely attractive one - I believe that I have seen a screensaver that "completes" the front.
And I do also have the Medge Go jacket (mine is in the mocha) and love it also.
Good choices, nice looking.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok. I need to know... explain fanfiction to me

Thanks,

Tracie


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Goofy370 said:


> Ok. I need to know... explain fanfiction to me
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tracie


Unless I am mistaken, fanfiction is a spin-off (or addition, or expansion) to an already established book or story (such as Twilight) written by fans for fans.

Am I right?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

love the cover and skin... very pretty!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Stunning combination! Congrats on getting your K2 and happy early birthday )*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful combo. Congrats on your Kindle.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> Unless I am mistaken, fanfiction is a spin-off (or addition, or expansion) to an already established book or story (such as Twilight) written by fans for fans.
> 
> Am I right?


Mostly. It can also be completely and totally different, they abbreviate them as AU (alternate universe). Wide Awake is actually technically a Twilight fanfic, but everyone is human and completely and totally different from the characters in the Twilight universe. So basically, it's an original story using the names of the characters the original author created. Even if you don't like Twilight, I think a lot of people would enjoy Wide Awake. It's about 2 people (Edward and Bella, obviously) who went through very traumatic experiences that have left them unable to sleep without vicious nightmares. It brings them together.

edit: oh, and obviously I have it in a Kindle format, but I'm not sure if it would work if I sent the file. I'd definitely like someone else to try though! I'm thinking it may only work on my Kindle because all of the chapters I converted are on my hard drive. If you want to try, let me know!!

you can read it here. It has a HUGE following, but I do have to warn you, it has very graphic adult material. The author actually had a lot of trouble over at fanfiction.net due to the adult nature and had several chapters removed. She moved to livejournal because they have a page that you have to click through saying you're 18 or older.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

tashab said:


> Mostly. It can also be completely and totally different, they abbreviate them as AU (alternate universe). Wide Awake is actually technically a Twilight fanfic, but everyone is human and completely and totally different from the characters in the Twilight universe. So basically, it's an original story using the names of the characters the original author created. Even if you don't like Twilight, I think a lot of people would enjoy Wide Awake. It's about 2 people (Edward and Bella, obviously) who went through very traumatic experiences that have left them unable to sleep without vicious nightmares. It brings them together.
> 
> edit: oh, and obviously I have it in a Kindle format, but I'm not sure if it would work if I sent the file. I'd definitely like someone else to try though! I'm thinking it may only work on my Kindle because all of the chapters I converted are on my hard drive. If you want to try, let me know!!
> 
> you can read it here. It has a HUGE following, but I do have to warn you, it has very graphic adult material. The author actually had a lot of trouble over at fanfiction.net due to the adult nature and had several chapters removed. She moved to livejournal because they have a page that you have to click through saying you're 18 or older.


OOPs, then I'm definately thinking of the wrong one LOL! She does read a lot of fanfiction. Mainly Harry Potter and Twilight. She's even started writing some of her own.


----------



## VarangianGuard (Apr 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  That is one GOOD LOOKING Kindle!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so glad to know you have your Kindle.  One has to have priorities. . .right?  Your skin and cover are absolutely beautiful!  I love it.  Glad you are here, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tashab!!! We don't want you to be homeless!!!!  

But we totally understand.    Congratulations on your impeccably dressed Kindle!

And I don't see why your conversion wouldn't work on someone else's Kindle.  Once it's on your Kindle, it's totally separate from the computer, you could delete it.  And the fact that you were able to convert it means there's no DRM (copy protection.)  It would depend most on the licensing that the author gives.  Some are under a Creative Commons license that allows free distribution, others want some control.

Betsy


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It would depend most on the licensing that the author gives. Some are under a Creative Commons license that allows free distribution, others want some control.
> 
> Betsy


ooh, good point. so far it's a free fanfiction, but I think she is actually looking into publishing it in a different form (different character names at the very least).


----------



## Lcky24 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tashab, 
    I am very intrigued reading this. I loved twilight and am always looking for something new to read. This whole fan fiction thing is new to me, but it sounds like it would be pretty cool. So if we have established that the file you created would work another Kindle, is there anyway you could send it to me? I'm not sure I'd know how to go about converting it myself.
    I totally agree with you that the Kindle is the best invention ever. My fiancee is also having a bit of a hard time understanding why I needed to have a Kindle...and why I also need so many accessories for it, especially since I already have so many books in print! But what does he know, he's only read a few books in his lifetime, and besides, I allow him to have a complete band setup and practice in our LIVING ROOM, so I think I'm entitled to a one totally amazing guilty pleasure!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> OOPs, then I'm definately thinking of the wrong one LOL! She does read a lot of fanfiction. Mainly Harry Potter and Twilight. She's even started writing some of her own.


Luv, that's great she's writing her own fan fictions. Its a great start. You never know she may be writing her own stories soon.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a great looking skin and cover, I really like it, it's very fun.  You are going to love your Kindle.

Early Happy Birthday to you!
Hope you can make rent before the late fees set in


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Kim one more and you'll be Shakespeare!!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------

